# Overwhelmed



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Have you ever shown up to look at a job and seem to be a little overwhelmed by the magnitude of the job and think where do i begin ? I cannot say that I haven't been there myself but , it has been many many years since I have had this feeling...been involve so much on so many projects that nothing surprises me much anymore . I have had employees show up on a job and just don't know where to begin , I always explain to them just start at the beginning , what ever you do ,don't be overwhelmed , do not think of all that has to be done , If you dwell on all the work at hand you will never get done , it will only slow you up thinking jeez I'm not going to ever finish ... I have gained many of jobs because the competition shows up and the GC or homeowner gets the feeling that they are overwhelmed , believe me they know by our actions and what we say to them as to how confident we are ..... Just a little secret of mine Confidence ( without the boasting ) can be everything , by getting a job or losing one.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> have you ever shown up to look at a job and seem to be a little overwhelmed by the magnitude of the job and think where do i begin ? I cannot say that i haven't been there myself but , it has been many many years since i have had this feeling...been involve so much on so many projects that nothing surprises me much anymore . I have had employees show up on a job and just don't know where to begin , i always explain to them just start at the beginning , what ever you do ,don't be overwhelmed , do not think of all that has to be done , if you dwell on all the work at hand you will never get done , it will only slow you up thinking jeez i'm not going to ever finish ... I have gained many of jobs because the competition shows up and the gc or homeowner gets the feeling that they are overwhelmed , believe me they know by our actions and what we say to them as to how confident we are ..... Just a little secret of mine confidence ( without the boasting ) can be everything , by getting a job or losing one.


100%


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

ive done this many times -- no shame in that.

and you are completely right -- confidence.

a lot of my repeat GC's and customers come to me time and time again not because of my price (no way), but because they know i can complete and execute a job that other drywall companies simply will not touch, period.

in my area, as far as high-end custom home market share, our company has performed at least 60% of these.

and by this market share of 'high end' i mean HUGE custom homes that are not just huge, but NASTY.

in the drywall world, we all know what 'NASTY' means. so i feel i dont have to clarify too much.

just like you say stilts, its not bragging or boasting....but just confidence.

and i cant say i do this on my own, no way -- i have to give much credit to my staff, and especially my foreman who has been with me for over 15 years.

theres been at least 100s of jams in the past that he has helped me out of.

and we're still goin, fortunate enough to say.


----------

